# Website wird nicht angelegt 3.0.1.4



## Falcon37 (6. Sep. 2009)

Wollte eine Website mit eigener IP anlegen, beim ersten Web hat es 2 Stunden circa gedauert und jetzt bei der zweiten Domain mit eigener IP wird nix angelegt. Woran kann das liegen? Server Debian Lenny, ISPConfig 3 frisch installiert.


----------



## Till (7. Sep. 2009)

Schau bitte ins system log im monitor.


----------



## Falcon37 (7. Sep. 2009)

Also im Log steht nix davon, irgendwie scheint generell was nicht zu stimmen mit der Anzeige. z.B. zeigt er immer noch an Information:
_Das RAID ist im RESYNC Modus [mehr...]_ und _[==========>..........] resync = 52.3% (252515008/482078400) finish=43.6min speed=87688K/sec_ zeigt er schon die ganze Zeit an ohne Veränderung, seit gestern mittag.

Auch beim Update bekomme ich diese Meldung:
_
xxxxxxxx:/# apt-get update
E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the list directory
xxxxxxxx:/# apt-get upgrade_

Habe den gestern neu installiert mit 3.0.1.4 und kann mir daher das nicht erklären.

Was läuft nur falsch? Idee was da los ist?
thx


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2009)

Ist das problem inzwischen gelöst?


----------



## Falcon37 (14. Sep. 2009)

Ja, habe davor was installiert, hat sich rausgestellt das da was schief ging habe es entfernt und jetzt gehts.


----------

